# OEM "Willkommensbild" unter Win7 ausschalten.



## DBB (28. Januar 2011)

Grüße!

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir bei Atelco einen Komplett-PC zugelegt. Inklusive OEM OS (Win7 64bit).
Gestern habe ich den PC dann neu aufgesetzt, funktioniert auch alles prima; Soweit so gut. Eine störende Sache kann ich jedoch nicht alleine bewältigen. Beim Start von Windows hat Atelco den "Willkommensbildschirm" mit seinem Firmenlogo versehen. Wie erhalte ich den "normalen" Win7 "Willkommensbilschirm" zurück? Kann ich das nervige Firmenlogo durch eine Registry-Änderung entfernen, da es ja irgendwie im System verankert zu sein scheint?

Danke für Eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2011)

Schau dir mal das an: Windows 7 LogonUI Background Changer!


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2011)

Cooles Progrämmchen  .


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

abgesehen das auch das Win 7 Logo schei*e aussieht ,
kannst jedes Hintergrund Bild dafür nehmen


----------



## DBB (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal n bisschen im Sys32 Ordner und in der Registry gegraben und bin auf folgenden Registry-Pfad gestoßen: "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft \Windows\CurrentVersion\Authentica?tion\LogonUI\Background" Dort ist der OEM-Anmeldebilschirm von Atelco mit dem Wert "OEMBackground" lokalisiert, ebenso als Bilddatei unter C:\Windows\System32\oobe\info\ backgrounds. 
Folgendes habe ich mir gedacht, wollte aber vorher nochmal eure Meinung einholen. Wenn ich den Hexadezimalwert des Registry-Wertes "OEMBackground" (REGDWORD-Wert) von 1 auf 0 setze, sollte Windows doch nichtmehr auf selbigen zugreifen und den "standard Anmeldebildschirm" nutzen oder sollte ich besser gleich den Ordner aus C:\Windows\System32\oobe\info\ backgrounds löschen und den Registry-Wert unangetastet lassen?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> abgesehen das auch das Win 7 Logo schei*e aussieht ,
> kannst jedes Hintergrund Bild dafür nehmen



Abgesehen davon, dass das die subjektive Meinung von jedem Einzelnen ist, hast du mit dem Rest deines Posts sogar mal Recht.


----------



## Ahab (28. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das die subjektive Meinung von jedem Einzelnen ist, hast du mit dem Rest deines Posts *sogar mal* Recht.



   

Für das Ändern des Startbildschirms ist nicht mal ein Programm nötig, hier ist eine kleine Anleitung wie man es selbst hinbekommt. Klappt wunderbar. =D

Windows 7: Hintergrundbild vom An-/Abmeldebildschirm ändern - WinVistaSide


----------



## DBB (28. Januar 2011)

Jap, das hatte ich etwas weiter oben schon erwähnt . Ergo müsste ich die Schritte doch nur umkehren, richtig? Den Hexadezimalwert von 1 auf 0 in der Registry setzen und den besagten Ordner unter Sys32 einfach rauslöschen, korrekt?


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das die subjektive Meinung von jedem Einzelnen ist, hast du mit dem Rest deines Posts sogar mal Recht.



das mit dem Hersteller Logo vom  OEM PCs  Hersteller in Windows :
ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit ,
also um das weg zu bekommen braucht  man dieses TweaksLogon nicht 
wenn man nur das normale  Win 7 Logo will, 
das liegt nur daran,  das Windows ziemlich zu gemüllt ist mit dem OEM PC Hersteller Sachen-Scheiß die auch Windows gut aus bremsen , 
wenn man das  alles de.installieren  "in dem Fall alles was mit Alteco ist"
ist dann dieses Logo weg  und es kommt das normale Win 7 Logo .


----------

